# site with MANY patterns



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/

A lot of patterns, some of them from way back. Grab a cup of tea - browsing this one may take a while!


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A word of caution. _Many_ of the links are no longer valid. Whoever's in charge of that - and other similar 'collection' websites - doesn't keep it up to date. Other than that, it's always fun to explore the working links.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, found an awesome shawl pattern.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, you're not kidding about the cup of tea. More than half the sites didn't work. But, the ones that did were fun.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy cow!


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Sight:

What a collections of patterns.
I"ve been there for over an hour now ,and have six patterns I want to try. I love the older patterns. THANKS
scrubsewer


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information. keeping it in my favorites so it does not get lost. 
Another site you may want to "brouse" is

http://www.allcrafts.com

Just put in what your looking for and they have over 50 patterns for each one


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, you can spend days on that site.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Bookmarked this one, I'll spend an afternoon there later. Thanks.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Such a plethora of crochet patterns!!!! Wish I could find such a site for knitting as I don't crochet.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Knit/Crochet;
Go to Amazon and buy a used book titled ,"Fron neetle to hook and you can do either or.
scrubsewer


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Good thing I am now retired . My bookmarking is getting full, so little time, so many things to look at and want to make now that I don't have to worry about the daily grind of working. Love the quotes many of you put in your postings. Lot hit home.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

A couple of you mentioned crochet........The Allcraft patterns are for both knit and crochet. Just put in the word crochet when you go to the link. Let me know if it is enough or if you want more.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> A lot of patterns, some of them from way back. Grab a cup of tea - browsing this one may take a while!


WOW what a find. Thanks I bookmarked this one!


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

Mommiedearest said:


> Thanks for the information. keeping it in my favorites so it does not get lost.
> Another site you may want to "brouse" is
> 
> http://www.allcrafts.com
> ...


Tried the link but all I get is that it is coming soon?????


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

My error please forgive me this is where it is

http://www.allcrafts.net


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This site has been posted many times..but always a pleasure to see it again.

Thanks for posting Ma2ska.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

WOW! The internet archive is amazing! Never knew it existed. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

fuzzylogic55 said:


> WOW! The internet archive is amazing! Never knew it existed. Thanks!


For those sites that are no longer working, use the site she suggests on the webpage, http://www.archive.org/index.php and copy and paste the bad website address into the WAYBACKMACHINE on this site. It will then give you calendar dates highlighted. Click on the calendar date and the site should come up.


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

When I tried the link it said "This site has been added to our servers but has not yet been uploaded. " Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> When I tried the link it said "This site has been added to our servers but has not yet been uploaded. " Did this happen to anyone else?


yes on the all crafts site...


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

That is "Fab" thank you for sharing


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> When I tried the link it said "This site has been added to our servers but has not yet been uploaded. " Did this happen to anyone else?


The corrected link was posted later: http://www.allcrafts.net


----------

